# 2017 Trek Marlin 7 vs 2017 Marin 5 Bobcat vs 2017 Trek X caliber 8 ?



## jrivera21 (Nov 16, 2016)

Hi guys noob here, who plans on getting an under $1000 bike for riding trails in Florida I am torn on which of these bikes listed would be the best beginner/ intermediate to buy. Went to a few of my local bike shops and was pitched on how bad one brand was compared to another. So left just as confused as before I went. I would greatly appreciate any help offered !! Just want to make the best choice possible as I do not want to have to sell the bike to get a better one a few months down the road 


John


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

If you find a bike with an air fork with adjustable rebound damping you'll be making a long-term choice. Like the X-Cal 9. A manager only can give you a Black Friday deal for close to 1k + tax. Sales guys can't do anything.
A Diamondback Mason Trail with the Corp. Sponsor Program would be around your budget in 27.5+ with a Raidon 120mm air fork.


----------



## jrivera21 (Nov 16, 2016)

Thank you for the advise. I actually think I have it narrowed down to the Norco 2016 9.2 Charger $800 Orbea MX2 $1100 and the Giant bikes Fathom 2 $1000. decisions, decisions !!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Look at the bike with the best parts spec, especially the forks. Most are pretty close on most things in the price range but get the most bike you can afford to start with. Saves you money in the long run. 

Otherwise you run the risk of coming back in a month ready to spend a ton more on upgrades. When your dollar goes a lot further on a full bike versus buying parts.

Don't get me wrong seeing as I don't know what you plan to ride with the bike and it may be fine. But if the goal is serious trail riding, best to squeeze out every dollar you can now instead of later.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjames (May 5, 2014)

Just did a bunch of research while my girlfriend was looking for a first bike. She went with the Giant Fathom 2 (27.5). The specs looked good, and she liked the fit. The fact that it comes with a dropper and an air sprung fork at <1k ($950 from the LBS) was pretty unbeatable. The only cons I have seen so far, is that the rims aren't tubeless ready according to the LBS, and I can't find any reviews on the dropper post. It seems like a pretty solid setup, and should be more than enough bike for the next few years.

I will probably post a mini-review of the bike on behalf of my girlfriend once she has some miles on it.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

jrivera21 said:


> Thank you for the advise. I actually think I have it narrowed down to the Norco 2016 9.2 Charger $800 Orbea MX2 $1100 and the Giant bikes Fathom 2 $1000. decisions, decisions !!


The Fathom 29 1 is a 200 upgrade. You get a much better lighter Axon fork and Sram NX 11 speed single drivetrain vs 9sp double. I've seen 20 off deals from managers. Only talk money with a manager. Cash- Black Friday- shop around 1/2 dozen shops if necessary.
Skip a 27.5 hardtail unless you're short. Especially in Florida.


----------



## Musaka18 (Jun 20, 2016)

Check out the Raleigh Kodiak 2 or is sister bike the diamondback atroz comp full suspension 27.5 rockshox rear monarch r and rockshox 120mm air front forks excellent bike I paid under $1k and with my Amateur riding it has held up great!! Just upgraded tires and converted to 1x10 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrivera21 (Nov 16, 2016)

Appreciate all the great responses, since I will be financing the bike I am limited to the local shops that have offer it, my apologies for not mentioning earlier thats why the budget increased from $700 to about $1000. For Florida since we not have any mountians or steep hills I was told a 10spd will do just fine instead of an 11 spd.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

A 10sp single will be fine. A double is what I like to avoid. Any 9sp likely is a front double.
Even though you're limited to shops with financing. They don't have to know that. Shop for price before you talk about financing. You may be able to get a price match to a shop with a good price but no financing. Then go for financing. They make money on that too.


----------



## jrivera21 (Nov 16, 2016)

Thanks EB I am in sales as well so I deff know to finance after I work on the price. The local shops I checked out offer 0% for 12 months but there limited to Trek, Norco, and Orbea brands.


----------



## jrivera21 (Nov 16, 2016)

The other thing is the local shops include free service for a year and discounts on parts which is also a plus. If I buy online or used then I lose that perk. Ah wrecking my brain lol


----------



## jrivera21 (Nov 16, 2016)

Well guys pulled the trigger and purchased a 2017 Norco Charger 9.1 !!!The manager at my local shop gave me a pretty good deal for $1100 bike had to be ordered from the warehouse in Toronto which I was told will take a week to get here. Thank you for everyones help !!

Charger 9.1 - Cross Country - Bikes - Norco Bicycles


----------



## Musaka18 (Jun 20, 2016)

Doesn't look too bad wish it was thru axle front and rear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

